

The servitude bubble - zecho
https://medium.com/bad-words/the-servitude-bubble-c9e998c437c6

======
haihaibye
[http://veryshortscifi.blogspot.com.au/2015/08/rent-prole-
is-...](http://veryshortscifi.blogspot.com.au/2015/08/rent-prole-is-
great-45-stars.html)

------
PaulHoule
I think there are two Silicon Valleys.

The biggest companies like Google, HP, Intel and Apple are able to work on
products so complex there is a ten year time horizon, and occasionally we get
a company like Tesla, but the overwhelming number of the angel investor
startups are about marketing first and technology second, so the "non-
technical cofounders" are looking desperately for technical cofounders.

Amazingly this even describes some of the unicorns. Uber was ahead of the
curve by a year or two with a mobile app, but Uber is big because it has money
for expansion and the war chest to fight city hall.

